# Wedding Night smoke



## tx_tuff

So on our wedding night we had a small herf up at Robusto's. What to smoke? Well that was easy. You see a little over 3 months ago I took 3 Oliva Serie V lanceros and made a Culebra. Here is the thread about how it was made http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?t=27390 So what better cigar to smoke. My wife (Tiffany) and the Rev Bo shared the Culebra (3 cigars). The one I smoked had a Maduro wrapper on it. Was a nice smooth smoke with some spice on the back of my palet and a nice little kick towards the end. The one Tiffany smoked was a Habano and Conn barber pole. I took a few puffs of it, it was a dry woody flavor to it. Was pretty tasty but like nothing I have ever had before. I was worried about how they would smoke sense I twisted them all up, but as you can see they smoked and burned perfect! Now I have to make another LOL.


----------



## SixPackSunday

sweet!

and to sound like a broken record. congrats again!


----------



## Hot Stuff x

That was an awesome idea! Very cool indeed...


----------



## boomerd35

Perfect cigar for the evening.


----------



## azpostal

Great work on the cigar and congrats on your new life together.


----------



## SMOKE20

That was an awesome culebra


----------



## Camacho Junior

Nice. Looks like you guys enjoyed yourselves.


----------



## spcparker

First off Congrats on gettin married! The link is not tracking on your post and I was wondering if you could send me a copy of how you made it? Cause thats just freakin sweet!
Thanks


----------



## tx_tuff

Next time I'm on the computer I will look for it, right now I'm on my BlackBerry. 

But basically I started by taking 3 lanceros, took the wrappers off all three of them, plus another 2 cigars (how I got the maduro and conny wrappers). Wet the binder real good so I could bend them. Put the new wrappers on and then twisted them together carefully. 

If you check out my two cent blogs here I did one on how to switch wrappers, pretty detailed.


----------



## karmaz00

very nice. congrats


----------



## SmoknTaz

Awesome, congrats on both occasions.


----------



## RicoPuro

SmoknTaz said:


> Awesome, congrats on both occasions.


Congrats on the change of life and on your craftsmanship from a fellow Texan! What a unique idea for that special evening!

Jorge


----------



## abilash81

hey thats a great idea of having a smoking night on the day before the wedding day that the fantastic idea. i think i can also implement this. i am going to get married next month. so i will upload my cigar night party photograph to this forum

_________________________________________________________________
vegetarian food
wheelchair


----------



## tobacmon

First Frank Congrats to you and Tiffany. Tell her the same for me if you will. Rev Bo ( new user name) how cool is that to have a close friend do the honors--very nice. Looks like the smoke worked out really well for you--Nice job!


----------



## Stench

a wife that will enjoy a stogie with you? - Priceless! Congrats!


----------



## GJProductions

woah, that looks unusual


----------



## tx_tuff

tobacmon said:


> First Frank Congrats to you and Tiffany. Tell her the same for me if you will. Rev Bo ( new user name) how cool is that to have a close friend do the honors--very nice. Looks like the smoke worked out really well for you--Nice job!


It was awesome to have Bo marry us! Thanks and I will tell her.


----------



## tx_tuff

GJProductions said:


> woah, that looks unusual


Custom made by ME  here is the link to the thread http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...erie-v-culebra-maduro-barber-pole-habano.html the link in the first pot doesn't work anymore.


----------



## dj1340

Congrats on the wedding and what looked like a very good time. Great idea as well.


----------



## yzingerr

My condolences!


----------



## tx_tuff

I take offense to that! I have been in a bad marriage before and trust me I would not do that again. I married not only the most wonderful person there is, she is beautiful, she supports me 100%, loves me with all her heart as I love her with mine, and is my best friend!


----------



## yzingerr

tx_tuff said:


> I take offense to that! I have been in a bad marriage before and trust me I would not do that again. I married not only the most wonderful person there is, she is beautiful, she supports me 100%, loves me with all her heart as I love her with mine, and is my best friend!


Haha, just kidding!
I myself was just married in June to the perfect woman, so Im in the same boat.


----------



## tx_tuff

Congrats then.


----------



## Amlique

Great job! That took obvious skill. What will you do for your upcoming 1st anniversary??


----------



## dawglair

Very cool. And a skins fan, I like


----------

